# Yellow bikini girl Casey Daugherty



## Bob Wright

She is hot  just for the few seconds that she walked from the dock to the boat. She is a fitness model in real life. Maybe that will bring some new life into a somewhat boring show...Bob
NPC Gateway Classic & Casey Daugherty - YouTube
Future Fitness Trainer Casey Daugherty - YouTube


----------



## 7600

She is built like a brick sh$t house!


----------



## discounthunter

this show gets worse every episode. though i dont mind some good eye candy,it has no merit on this show. just makes the produces look even more desperate for ratings. i feel sorry for anyone in the timber industry for this makes you all look like idiots.get this crap off the air.


----------



## bootboy

I think "she" is a dude. Or has had her share of roids. Too burly, not feminine at all. Yuck


----------



## RAMROD48

bootboy said:


> I think "she" is a dude. Or has had her share of roids. Too burly, not feminine at all. Yuck



She sounded like a man trying to talk like a female....NOT HOT AT ALL....:msp_mellow:


----------



## ShaneLogs

All I want to know is, Does she have a facebook ? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Bob Wright

ShaneLogs said:


> All I want to know is, Does she have a facebook ? :msp_tongue:



Yes she does...Bob


----------



## Rookie1

discounthunter said:


> this show gets worse every episode. though i dont mind some good eye candy,it has no merit on this show. just makes the produces look even more desperate for ratings. i feel sorry for anyone in the timber industry for this makes you all look like idiots.get this crap off the air.



What he said.


----------



## Timberwerks

That's a man baby:

[video=youtube;WgOIEGz7o_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgOIEGz7o_s[/video]


----------



## ShaneLogs

Bob Wright said:


> Yes she does...Bob



Anyone got a link to her profile ? LOL


----------



## RAMROD48

ShaneLogs said:


> Anyone got a link to her profile ? LOL



mmm.Iusetobeaman.com


----------



## Bob Wright

ShaneLogs said:


> Anyone got a link to her profile ? LOL



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/casey.daugherty0812 ...Bob


----------



## bigcat

Man Face.


----------



## bootboy

Yuck


----------



## ShaneLogs

Bob Wright said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/casey.daugherty0812 ...Bob




Haha!


----------

